

Software is even harder than you think - hamiltonc
http://ekabanov.tumblr.com/post/26086384093/software-is-even-harder-than-you-think

======
codgercoder
I pretty much agree with the article; that's why I'm so depressed when I see a
piecework software site advertise a job to replicate something like Facebook
(only better) for $1500.

------
abc_lisper
tldr: Shit's hard, need intuitive tools.

